# Proof of functional english for spouse



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I got invite for subclass 189 recently. 

My wife did her B.Tech in Electrical engineering(4 years) course , and it was in english medium.

If i get a letter from her college saying the medium of instruction is in english, would that suffice?

In skillselect website, i see the below 2 points

*
1. completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English

2.completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
*

I think here, "secondary education" means Graduation.

According to point #2, secondary education should be 5 years, which in our case is not true. 

According to point 1(for primary education), do we also need to get a letter from the school/college stating the medium of instruction is in english?


Also, if anyone has the template for the 'medium of instruction' letter, please share.

Thanks!
-Venkat


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I went through this post already, but i could not download the jpg file attached by "TeamRanger".

Also, can you please confirm, if i can get a letter from her b.tech university(4 years programme), would it be enough? Or, should i also get the similar letter from her school (11th and 12th std)

Thanks,
-venkat


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,

Please see the format below what I took from my spouse school and college on letter head and uploaded the same as Evident


" TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN 


This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of XXXXXX. She was an student of mine at xxxxxxxxxxxxx, from class to class and completed her schooling in year XXXXXXXXXXX. During her time studying with me, XXXXX proved to be an excellent student with a keen mind and a willingness to work hard to learn. The medium of the study was in ENGLISH in the complete tenure of the education. English was studied as First language.
SHE has excellent communication skills. SHE written work is both clear and concise, and interesting to read. HE/SHE demonstrated her oral articulateness in the discussion sections that were an integral part of the course. 


Name and Seal of the Institution 
Name of the authorized person 
Signature of the authorized person 
Contact details


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

My spouse opted to sit for the IELTS general test as it was pretty much straight forward and involved less hassle than running around trying to get letters from Schools / Colleges which may not cooperate.

The minimum required is 4.5 in each band.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

fullerms said:


> My spouse opted to sit for the IELTS general test as it was pretty much straight forward and involved less hassle than running around trying to get letters from Schools / Colleges which may not cooperate.
> 
> The minimum required is 4.5 in each band.


Thats the best and simplest thing to do... My wife did the same thing and scored with ease....


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

My wife did her MBA from Australia ...the course duration was 2 years ..is this proof not good enough to show that she has the required command over English ..in fact she got distinction in her MBA.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> My wife did her MBA from Australia ...the course duration was 2 years ..is this proof not good enough to show that she has the required command over English ..in fact she got distinction in her MBA.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English 

source: How can I prove I have functional English?

BTW secondary education means secondary school , not college. They require only 2 years of high education.


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Assuming the university transcripts and mark sheets states that the medium of instruction was ENGLISH, will it be sufficient?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

fullerms said:


> My spouse opted to sit for the IELTS general test as it was pretty much straight forward and involved less hassle than running around trying to get letters from Schools / Colleges which may not cooperate.
> 
> The minimum required is 4.5 in each band.


Hello fullerms,
It is average 4.5 IELTS score ;not in each band dear!. :hat:


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

gold4uin said:


> I have my Graduation (3 year Bachelor of commerce) from Delhi University, India. I did that from Shaheed Bhagat Singh College, Delhi University.
> 
> I also have my Masters in Computer Applications from Maharishi Dayanand University, Rohtak which I completed part time.
> 
> ...


if she completed 2 years full time from first college then that letter will suffice. The other options are scoring 4.5 ielts overall or paying the second installment $3.3K


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> if she completed 2 years full time from first college then that letter will suffice. The other options are scoring 4.5 ielts overall or paying the second installment $3.3K


Hi getmeoutplz, 
The second installment is $4885. Do not give incorrect information if you do not know exactly. 



> For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gold4uin said:


> I will provide them letter arranged from SBSC college, Delhi University.
> 
> In case CO ask to arrange proficiency of English evidence letter from Maharishi Dayanand Rohtak University letter and if I am unable to arrange so would then it be possible to sit for IELTS or provide alternate document like school certificate etc ( I passed my 10th and 12th from CBSE, English Medium). Someone told me CO will give 28 days to arrange letter. But One cannot provide IELTS result in 28 days.


If you request time for your partner IELTS, your CO would wait for this.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

They have not mentioned that I completed studies in English language but rather ' The medium of instruction in our school is English'


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

This is what I tell everyone: TAKE THE TEST.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gold4uin said:


> They have not mentioned that I completed studies in English language but rather ' The medium of instruction in our school is English'


That would be suffice.


----------



## Thoepaga (Jan 30, 2015)

*functional english*

HI ,
I am in a big doubt.
My wife has ielts result with 6 in all bands but it is 2 years old . So my doubt is does she fulfill the functional english requirement or does her ielts have to be not less then 1 year as specified in the link below


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

_The IELTS Test has to be not later than 12 months........ She has to appear again !_


Thoepaga said:


> HI ,
> I am in a big doubt.
> My wife has ielts result with 6 in all bands but it is 2 years old . So my doubt is does she fulfill the functional english requirement or does her ielts have to be not less then 1 year as specified in the link below


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> _The IELTS Test has to be not later than 12 months........ She has to appear again !_


if you know little please be quiet. No need to show over knowledgeable.


----------



## animeshparial (Jun 3, 2016)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing to this thread


----------

